# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Fb ads accounts + warranty

## jamowco

*Benefits:*
[+] 16/7 Support!
[+] All Accounts Are Personally Verified And Tested Before Delivery!
[+] Assured Replacements For Non-working Accounts!
[+] Money Back Guarantee If Accounts Can Not Be Replaced
[+] Discount If You Buy 1+ (Same/Different Products)
[+] Resellers Are Welcome
[+] All accounts are LEGAL and NOT hacked/cracked



*CLICK ON PRODUCT NAME TO SEE ITS DETAILS*


Ads:
[+] FB Ads - 1 Personal + 2 Business Manager (BM) Ad Account - $12 - Ready
[+] FB Ads - 1 Personal Reinstated 1x (STRONG) + 4 Business Manager (BM) Ad Account - $41 - Ready
[+] FB Ads - 1 Personal Reinstated 2x (STRONGEST) + 1 Business Manager (BM) Ad Account - $134 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Account Reinstated 1x (STRONG) - $21 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Account Reinstated 2x (STRONGEST) - $21 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Old Limit $250 Indonesia - $69 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Old Limit $250 USA - $103 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Old Limit $350 USA - $120 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Old Limit $50 Brazil - $13 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Old Limit $50 EU - $18 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Old Limit $50 India - $15 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Old Limit $50 Indonesia - $11 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Old Limit $50 Italy - $13 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Old Limit $50 Malaysia - $15 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Old Limit $50 Myanmar - $10 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Old Limit $50 Pakistan - $18 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Old Limit $50 Philippines - $15 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Old Limit $50 Poland - $15 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Old Limit $50 Thailand - $32 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Old Limit $50 USA - $62 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Old No Limit USA - $171 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 2 Lines Limit $250 Indonesia - $103 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 2 Lines Limit $250 Pakistan - $86 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 2 Lines Limit $250 Philippines - $86 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 2 Lines Limit $50 India - $18 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 2 Lines Limit $50 Indonesia - $15 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 2 Lines Limit $50 Malaysia - $12 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 2 Lines Limit $50 Mexico - $21 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 2 Lines Limit $50 Myanmar - $15 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 2 Lines Limit $50 Philippines - $25 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 2 Lines Limit $50 Thailand - $28 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 2 Lines Limit $50 USA - $89 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 2 Lines Limit $50 Vietnam - $21 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 3 Lines Limit $50 Indonesia - $24 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 3 Lines Limit $50 Myanmar - $23 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 3 Lines Limit $50 Pakistan - $32 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 3 Lines Limit $50 Philippines - $35 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 3 Lines Limit $50 Thailand - $55 - Ready
[+] FB Ads Verified 3 Lines Limit $50 Vietnam - $45 - Ready
[+] FB BM (Invite Only) Limit $50 - $6 - Ready
[+] FB BM 1 Account No Limit - $273 - Ready
[+] FB BM 4 Account Limit $250 - $273 - Ready
[+] FB BM 4 Account Limit $250 Currency Can Changed - $343 - Ready
[+] FB BM 5 Account Reinstated Limit $250 1 USD 4 Currency Can Changed - $393 - Ready
[+] FB BM Limit $250 - $185 - Ready
[+] FB BM USA Limit $50 - $5 - Ready
[+] FB BM USA Restored Limit $50 - $11 - Ready
[+] FB Fanpage Restored - $35 - Ready
[+] Facebook Ad Account Personal - $9 - Ready



*PS. Prices can change at any time depending on stock availability*



*New Replacement Warranty Applied If:*
[+] Can not login for the first time.
[+] Already 100% follow our guide (If there is. Given when receiving order)
[+] Not violating platform TOS

*Refund Warranty Applied If:*
[+] I can not provide a replacement
[+] The number of refunds is according to the number of days that have not been used



*Payment (All Fees On Buyer):*
[+] USDT
[+] Paypal (Family & Friends)



*How To Order + Fast Respon Support:*
1. Telegram: Telegram: Contact @Jamdis9837
2. WhatsApp: Поделиться в WhatsApp



*- BEWARE OF SCAMMERS !!!. -*
*- I NEVER ADD YOU FIRST. -
- I WILL NEVER DM FIRST. -*



*PROOFS*



*REFUND PROOF -Yes We Do Refund If Our Product Is Not Suitable*



**

*SALES PROOF*





*DASHBOARD PROOF - Linode Cloud Account $100 Credit 2 Months*





*DASHBOARD PROOF -Invideo Unlimited 1 Year*





*DASHBOARD PROOF -Github Student Developer Pack*



*How To Order + Fast Respon Support:*
1. Telegram: Telegram: Contact @Jamdis9837
2. WhatsApp: Поделиться в WhatsApp



*- BEWARE OF SCAMMERS !!!. -*
*- I NEVER ADD YOU FIRST. -*
*- I WILL NEVER DM FIRST. -*

This thread will be updated regularly

----------

